# Building a pvc sail frame...



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I am taking suggestions for a flexible "joint" for the base. 
I am going to use 3/4" pvc tubing into the drain holes in the 
Front compartment. It is above that where this pivoting joint
needs to go, so the sail/frame can lay down when going
upwind. Thanks, and have a great and safe holiday.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd want it to be flexible so it pops 
up on its' own, even with a light wind.
Would a length of garden hose
suffice for a while?


----------



## BRAD10281 (May 2, 2006)

Check this out: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15432


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

